# Daily variations in nutrients absorption?



## Little (Oct 18, 2005)

Hello,
Just a question:
I'd like to know if anyone have references on aquatic plants' nutrient absorption physiology: is there any variation during the 24h? Are nutrients (N, P, K, micronutrients) mainly absorbed during the day, the night, or is it constant?
Thank you


----------



## plantbrain (Jan 23, 2004)

In general, relatively stable.
Due to Photosynthesis, some nutrients are taken up mainly in the day, some are done at night slighly more.

Ag research will give you some back ground on daily uptake differences etc. 

Regards, 
Tom Barr


----------



## Little (Oct 18, 2005)

plantbrain said:


> In general, relatively stable.
> Due to Photosynthesis, some nutrients are taken up mainly in the day, some are done at night slighly more.
> 
> Ag research will give you some back ground on daily uptake differences etc.
> ...


What do you mean by ag research?


----------



## plantbrain (Jan 23, 2004)

Agricultural research.

Use Google and search the items you wish to look into.

Regards, 
Tom Barr


----------



## Little (Oct 18, 2005)

plantbrain said:


> Agricultural research.
> 
> Use Google and search the items you wish to look into.
> 
> ...


Ok
Thank you


----------

